# Garden Snail with Cracked Shell



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Has anyone had any experience with keeping garden snails, particularly the healing process of a broken shell? One of my friends picked him up today since he had a cracked shell and she knew I wanted a snail (I actually wanted one for my tank, but oh well). The snail is about an inch across and is still moving around quite a bit after I picked him up. His crack is fairly extensive. I did try to look it up and found that I need to keep him in a moist environment with a source of calcium and either fruit or vegetables. I may go try and get so vegetables from the cafeteria tomorrow, but I am not sure what to do for calcium. I do not have access to a car right now and I would like to get the calcium supplement as soon as possible without paying too much. The soonest I can get a package is Sunday though because the post office here is only open on weekdays.
Also, he is currently in a tupperware with the craft mesh tank divider I pulled out today over the top to keep him from leaving.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't laugh but I've read plain tums with calcium. I guess the flavored kind would work, too.

Ha! I found it. If it works for aquatic snails surely it would work for terrestrial.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/invertebrates/snails-calcium-36766/

PS: TFK is the www.bettafish.com parent site so links to it are fine.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tums is way cheaper than a calcium supplement. Has anyone tried cuttlebone, too? With just one snail, that could be another cheap alternative if it's viable.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Okay, so he hasn't moved since midday yesterday, but I have no idea if he is dead. I have asked everyone I know if they have TUMS, but no one has. I have a very small medicine cabinet of a bunch of bandaids, 2 types of congestion medicine, and pain medication (but that is off topic). Even my two friends with the biggest medicine boxes only had Alka Seltzer.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Great news! He is up and moving again and took a massive poop. I just cleaned it up. He does not want to be in his container. I may move Eric back into the 1-gallon to the snail can go in the KritterKeeper. I am going to pick some greens for him after work. Now I just need a name for him. He's chilling on my finger right now watching me type. I will post pictures in a couple hours when I get back.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Too funny your friend brought you a garden snail. I have to laugh at that! Spinach leaves supposedly have a lot of calcium in them, so maybe that'll help the guy out if you can't find tums.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I present Flash (named after the Sloth in Zootopia) the snail and his broken shell. He is now in the KritterKeeper because Eric's new tank is up and running. I picked him some Kale and Spinach, so he now has some food, but he is still asleep.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Haha, wow, what an interesting shell, too! The ones we have here look like leopard ramshorns.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Flash hasn't moved for a few days and has retreated as far as he can in his shell. Is her dead or just really asleep?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm not sure. Aquatic snails have a horrible smell when they die. The kiddo touched one at the lake, and we must have washed her hands 20 times trying to get the smell off. 

Does Flash smell funny?


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

No, that was the way I was using because I had read that on here before.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So I just found a snail forum (with an aquatic snail section) and they had a post about humidity. The humidity was too low so he went into hibernation. I sprinkled water in the tank and dipped him in water for 20 seconds (it was a recommendation). He is now up and moving so I am going to try and get him to eat.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Here is Flash scarfing up lettuce. He is on his second piece in this picture and is still going strong with it.








Also the salad his lettuce came from.


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

D: I hope the lil guy is okay!!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

He is doing much better now. He was up and moving during the night and ate the rest of the lettuce. I put more in, but he hasn't moved today. I am hoping to get to Walmart to pick up kale, a new KritterKeeper (so he can have his own), and a humidity gauge.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome! I guess you can spray some water in there every day or two to keep up the humidity. I didn't even think of that!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

CollegeBettas said:


> He is doing much better now. He was up and moving during the night and ate the rest of the lettuce. I put more in, but he hasn't moved today. I am hoping to get to Walmart to pick up kale, a new KritterKeeper (so he can have his own), and a humidity gauge.


Kale is an amazing veggie! Good choice!


----------



## Turquesa (Apr 29, 2016)

I hope your snail heals well! I have a young one who adores, studies, and protects snails, resulting in our yard being pretty "safe" for snails, lol :-D 

You can use chalk as a calcium supplement. Snails around here love the kids sidewalk chalk, and regular blackboard chalk. 

Other plants they like to eat: hostas leaves, agapanthus leaves, euriops (Euryops) leaves, geranium leaves, hydrangea leaves (I'm repeating myself a lot here, yes, mostly leaves). Gardening hubby discovered just yesterday that they also munch on the lemon tree. 

Hope this helps  Have fun with your snail! 

(BTW, after handling your snail, the slime is pretty hard to wash off your hands, especially because it gets worse with water! We've found rubbing with a paste of baking soda and water before washing with soap and water does the trick.)


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome! I never knew all that about snails. I now imagine bringing one of our wild snails in for a pet :-D


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Do it! I have another one now (named Priscilla after the other sloth). They don't do much, but they are adorable.


----------

